# مكتب الدكتورة شيماء عطاالله >  ازرع جميلا .. و لو في غير موضعه

## د.شيماء عطاالله

ازرع جميلا .. و لو في غير موضعه
فـلن يضيع جميلا .. أينما زرعا
إن الجميل .. و إن طال الزمان به
فـليس يحصده .. إلا الذي زرعا

 :Withlove:

----------


## shimaa fadel

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## لارين

والذي نفسه بغير جمال **** لا يرى في الوجود شيئا جميلا
ليس أشقى مّمن يرى العيش**** مرا ويظنّ اللّذات فيه فضولا
أحكم النّاس في الحياة أناس**** عللّوها فأحسنوا التّعليلا
فتمتّع بالصّبح ما دمت فيه *****لا تخف أن يزول حتى يزولا

----------


## جاسر

يالها من حكمة رائعة 

بارك الله فيكم

----------

